# A Journal into the DARK



## HardTrainer (May 11, 2005)

Training is going to be lowish volume high intensity on most exercises although changing things as i go.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 11, 2005)

*Today Chest-Delts-Triceps*

Felt like shit getting over a cold  

*Flat bench press*

Did 6 sets of 3 rep speed reps @160lbs as a warm up RI 45-60 seconds

1 175lbs 12 reps
2 200lbs 10 reps
3 240lbs 6 reps (fail)

*Incline Dumbell Bench*

1 90lb dumbells 8 reps 

*Standing alternating dumbell press*
1 70lb dumbells 6 reps

*Standing Lateral raise*
1 30lb dumbells 10 reps

*One Arms behind head dumbell extensions*
40lb dumbell 8 reps

*One arms kick backs*
40lb dumbell 8 reps


----------



## HardTrainer (May 12, 2005)

*Today QUADS, BACK, BICEPS*

Felt shit at first still getting over cold, then after my speed reps felt like 100 dollars for 30mins then felt shit agen so stoped working out!

*Squat* 

6 sets 175lbs 3 reps (DE) (warm up) (RI 45sec)

3 Sets @ 350lbs x 3 reps box squat 
3 sets @ 275 x 3 reps full squat (ass to the grass) 

*Bent over Barbell rows * 

3 sets @ 200lbs x 5 reps
3 sets @ 275lbs x 3 reps

*Dumbell Hammer Curls*

3 sets @ 60lb dumbells in each hand for 5reps 

Glad to use very good form on all movments and didnt hit faliure on anything


----------



## HardTrainer (May 15, 2005)

*Today Chest-Delts-Triceps*

felt 100%  

*Flat bench press*

1 175lbs 15 reps
2 200lbs 12 reps
3 260lbs 6 reps (fail)

*Incline Dumbell Bench*

 90lb dumbells 8-12 reps 3 sets

*Standing shoulder press*
 140lbs  10,8,6

*Standing Lateral raise*
 25lb dumbells 15 reps

*Standing benhind head barbell extensions*
80lbs 14,15


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 15, 2005)

Good luck hardtrainer. I train lowish volume high intensity too.


----------



## P-funk (May 15, 2005)

nice journal.  any specific goals you are shooting for?


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2005)

Good start, HT.  Good luck with the plan.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 16, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nice journal.  any specific goals you are shooting for?



thanks, i am looking for strenght and size gains, i want to be grow and get very strong in the process i dont wanna look big and be weak pumping up small weights, i like performance and challenging myself


----------



## P-funk (May 16, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> thanks, i am looking for strenght and size gains, i want to be grow and get very strong in the process i dont wanna look big and be weak pumping up small weights, i like performance and challenging myself



i hear ya man.  i have similiar goals.  I can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## HardTrainer (May 17, 2005)

delete


----------

